# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Does a Mobile App Development Company Offer Testing and Maintenance Services?

## ameliamin22

Yes, there are plenty of mobile app development companies that are offering testing and maintenance services. However, you need to pay additionally to buy these services. 
Testing includes fixing technical errors and removing bugs. Also, it includes checking the connectivity between all parts of an app. On the other hand, maintenance is not only about eliminating and fixing errors; instead, its all about keeping your app updated from time to time with all the devices. 
So, the best way is to get in touch with a company that features an all-in-one package, which includes designing of front-end and back-end, development phase, adding frameworks, integrating essential APIs, testing and maintenance, pre-launch and post-launch. For this purpose, you can consider any reputable company of mobile app development in Chicago

----------

